# Anyone Use Their Honda Blower With Worn Out Augers?



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I picked up a HS 828 that has the augers wore down to no teeth at all. Just trying to make up my mind on repairing it or I can get my Ariens back that I traded for it. I have a GX 390 I was going to replace the blown motor with but the auger issue has me stumped. If it worked ok with the toothless augers I would consider repairing it till I found some used ones. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

They will work if they are not too bent in. If bent then use some locking pliers to straighten.

Your augers will still collect snow but not as well as good augers. They won't cut as well . The complaint I hear most often from owners with poor augers is that they have to go slower so the augers can process the snow. If they go too fast a lot of snow will just be pushed to sides.

IMO , if your machine other than the augers is in good or very good condition , it is worth keeping and waiting for a good pair of augers from a donor machine. 

good luck


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

snow blows said:


> If it worked ok with the toothless augers I would consider repairing it till I found some used ones.





orangputeh said:


> waiting for a good pair of augers from a donor machine.


If you're at all handy with a welder, you can add teeth back onto the auger spirals... A couple of forum members have done that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> If you're at all handy with a welder, you can add teeth back onto the auger spirals... A couple of forum members have done that.


Had a guy who owned a 1132 do that but he welded on sides with teeth which added a ton of weight to the augers. I used to have a picture. It blew out the auger gearbox because of all the extra tension.
had to replace the gearbox and fortify it. Not sure how long that lasted.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> If you're at all handy with a welder, you can add teeth back onto the auger spirals... A couple of forum members have done that.


Finally had a chance to look for the pictures of "retoothed" augers...








































*And if you go too far...*


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Titanium or nanotube. Stainless bucket, solid gearbox. 100 foot pounds at idle. Lights, protection from cars....


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Were I to try to retooth an auger, I'd find out what the diameter was when new, and cut new teeth to weld to the old auger to approximate the shape and size. I'd then butt them to the old teeth and weld on both sides. Finally, I'd grind down the welds to minimize excess work. Yes, a lot of work, but I would hate looking at my snowblower with augers that look like @tabora's pictures - that's simply not how I do things I enjoy doing - like working on old machines.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WrenchIt said:


> Were I to try to retooth an auger, I'd find out what the diameter was when new, and cut new teeth to weld to the old auger to approximate the shape and size. I'd then butt them to the old teeth and weld on both sides. Finally, I'd grind down the welds to minimize excess work. Yes, a lot of work, but I would hate looking at my snowblower with augers that look like @tabora's pictures - that's simply not how I do things I enjoy doing - like working on old machines.


it just seems like too much work. The one i had is like his first picture and like I said it added a LOT of weight that impacted the auger gearbox in a negative way. I just wait for good donor machines for good augers. Maybe a machine with a blown engine or a bad right side tranny. They do come up from time to time.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> it just seems like too much work. The one i had is like his first picture and like I said it added a LOT of weight that impacted the auger gearbox in a negative way. I just wait for good donor machines for good augers. Maybe a machine with a blown engine or a bad right side tranny. They do come up from time to time.


I agree with you, BUT...you are in the business and see parts machines come up way more often than I ever have. In fact, I cannot remember seeing a junk Honda snowblower on craigslist locally - and I've been haunting their website for the last few years for the small Toro 16" snowblowers. And augers on ebay are expensive.

Oh, and I corrected a typo - I meant to limit excess weight (not work).


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Think I will wait at till the snow hits and I give it a test. Unless I find some used augers cheap before it snows. I may try cutting some small teeth in the worn blades with a grinder and cutting wheel.


----------

